# Bcs Declares Germany Winner Of World War Ii



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

For you upset Longhorn fans....

BCS DECLARES GERMANY WINNER OF WORLD WAR II
US Ranked 4th

BCS computers were put to work and declared Germany to be the winner of World War II.

"Germany put together an incredible number of victories beginning with the annexation of Austria and the Sudetenland and continuing on into conference play with defeats of Poland, France, Norway, Sweden, Denmark, Belgium and the Netherlands. Their only losses came against the US and Russia; however considering their entire body of work--including an incredibly tough Strength of Schedule--our computers deemed them worthy of the #1 ranking."

Questioned about the #4 ranking of the United States the BCS commissioner stated "The US only had two major victories--Japan and Germany. The computer models, unlike humans, aren't influenced by head-to-head contests--they consider each contest to be only a single, equally-weighted event."

German Chancellor Adolph Hiter said "Yes, we lost to the US; but we defeated #2 ranked France in only 6 weeks." Herr Hitler has been criticized for seeking dramatic victories to earn 'style points' to enhance Germany's rankings. Hitler protested "Our contest with Poland was in doubt until the final day and the conditions in Norway were incredibly challenging and demanded the application of additional forces."

The French ranking has also come under scrutiny. The BCS commented " France had a single loss against Germany and following a preseason #1 ranking they only fell to #2."

Japan was ranked #3 with victories including Manchuria, Borneo and the Philippines.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

That's too funny.

I heard a DJ on the radio today saying that he went to his kids school for "Show and Tell" today. He had to go because his kid wanted to show off a knife that belonged to the DJ's grandfather - he'd somehow acquired it while in Germany in WWII (the DJ didn't say if he bought, stole, found or otherwise came to be in possession of the knife).

At any rate, they went to show and tell (the kid is in 2nd grade) and all the other kids got to ask their questions about the knife, etc, etc.

One of the kids raised their hands and asked "So, did we win this war that your grandpa was fighting?"


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

!rolling !rolling !rolling


And about two hundred non-sports fans will be :scratchin


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The important thing is that, even though we entered the season late, we made the playoffs and eventually won the Super Bowl.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

OH MY GOD IT'S WORN OFF ON YOU AND THEY'VE TURNED YOU INTO A SHORTHORN FAN?! :eek2: 

Leave now and get back to Michigan while there is still time!! :lol: 


Never ceases to amaze me how the ut fans and apologists can ignore their loss to TT, and the fact that if OK had lost to OSU then it would have been TT and not Texas going to the Big 12 Championship game.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

dettxw said:


> OH MY GOD IT'S WORN OFF ON YOU AND THEY'VE TURNED YOU INTO A SHORTHORN FAN?! :eek2:
> 
> Leave now and get back to Michigan while there is still time!! :lol:


Are you kidding? I'm only a fan of the Big Ten! How can you respect a conference that has a championship game? Do it old school like the Big Ten and let the one that finishes first in the conference be declared the winner! :lol:

I do know though for real that NCAA rules say a conference with 12 schools or more must have a championship. That's why I'm hoping Notre Dame never joins.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

tfederov said:


> I do know though for real that NCAA rules say a conference with 12 schools or more must have a championship. That's why I'm hoping Notre Dame never joins.


Maybe the MAC will take them. 

Sooners looked pretty good tonight beating Missouri.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:backtotop 

I wrote a paper back in High School about World War II. While doing my research, I found an article from the early 1940's written by Will Rogers, Jr. which stated that Japan never intended to win the war. Japan's idea was to make America believe they have won the war, rebuild Japan and make it a stronger nation and then destroy the USA from within inside by gaining control of their technology and financial markets. I recall a similar story being written in the late 80's about how Hitler's dream for European domination was going to come about thanks to the EU and how Germany would find just the right time to cease sole control and reclaim what they rightfully feel was theirs.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> :backtotop
> 
> I wrote a paper back in High School about World War II. While doing my research, I found an article from the early 1940's written by Will Rogers, Jr. which stated that Japan never intended to win the war. Japan's idea was to make America believe they have won the war, rebuild Japan and make it a stronger nation and then destroy the USA from within inside by gaining control of their technology and financial markets. I recall a similar story being written in the late 80's about how Hitler's dream for European domination was going to come about thanks to the EU and how Germany would find just the right time to cease sole control and reclaim what they rightfully feel was theirs.


The topic... was sports. :lol:


----------



## damjr (Mar 10, 2004)

The United States strength of schedule is a factor and it's obvious the BCS does not want to include that in the final rankings as Europe as a whole is an over-rated conference. The French ended up folding like a cheap table and the ranking of the French #2 is evidence a large monetary payment being made to obtain the # 2 ranking. The fact that that Germany "beat" these supposed BCS countries like Poland, Belgium, Sweden and the Netherlands is like scheduling Notre Dame on four consecutive weeks. Since the Germans could not beat the Brit's "head to head" in the battle of Britain is suspiciously left out..... I feel this entire BCS system is suspect unless Russia is given some ranking in the top 4 and Britain should be given at least an "at large" bid.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> !rolling !rolling !rolling
> 
> And about two hundred non-sports fans will be :scratchin


BUT, I am not a sports fan, but I understand how "Odd, or Corrupt" the BCS is.


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

So I guess I should start learning German then?


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

You have a good way with words...this is hilarious!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Good thing that the US wasn't in the B12. Blame the B12, not the BCS, for Texas not being in (either) championship game.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> :backtotop
> 
> I wrote a paper back in High School about World War II. While doing my research, I found an article from the early 1940's written by Will Rogers, Jr. which stated that Japan never intended to win the war. Japan's idea was to make America believe they have won the war, rebuild Japan and make it a stronger nation and then destroy the USA from within inside by gaining control of their technology and financial markets. I recall a similar story being written in the late 80's about how Hitler's dream for European domination was going to come about thanks to the EU and how Germany would find just the right time to cease sole control and reclaim what they rightfully feel was theirs.


So thats where China got the idea!??


----------

